
Why Arabs Lose Wars (1999) - Tomte
https://dev.meforum.org/441/why-arabs-lose-wars
======
obeid
Skimmed, didn't read.

Iran is not an Arab nation. Iranians do not speak Arabic.

The publication doesn't sound objective.

From the 'About' page:

"The Middle East Forum, a think tank founded in 1994 by Daniel Pipes, promotes
American interests in the Middle East and protects Western values from Middle
Eastern threats. In the Middle East, we focus on ways to defeat radical Islam;
work for Palestinian acceptance of Israel; develop strategies to contain Iran;
and deal with advancing anarchy. Domestically, the Forum emphasizes the danger
of lawful Islamism; protects the freedoms of anti-Islamist authors, and
activists; and works to improve Middle East studies."

The founder of The Middle East Forum, Daniel Pipes (awesome name btw) is a
known Islamophobe. [https://islamophobianetwork.com/misinformation-
expert/daniel...](https://islamophobianetwork.com/misinformation-
expert/daniel-pipes/)

Edit: Added info about the founder.

------
munmaek
So is HN just a dumping ground for anti-<foreign_baddy> content now?

USA good. China bad. Middle East bad. USA good.

